# Boston Corbett



## rutherford (Oct 28, 2008)

If you recognize the name, it's probably because there was a Boston Corbett who killed Abraham Lincoln's assassin, John Wilkes Booth. Or maybe because you're a fan of boxers, it ran in his family and Boston was undefeated in his appearances.

Local people may remember hearing his voice on WVNR radio station based in Poultney, VT where he had worked as a radio announcer.  Boston also was a singer and songwriter.  He was a kind and caring man, always ready to lend a hand to anyone in need.

Boston made no excuses about who he was and always approached me in an honest and no-nonsense fashion.  He was always appreciative of any friendship offered, and complimented those he cared for freely.   I spoke with him the night before he died, and he surprised me by asking for a hug.  Which I offered gladly.

I wish I had the chance to get to know him better.  I wish I had more memories to hold on to, now that he is gone.  He recently asked me if I would "show him some stuff"; I was excited about the possibility of getting my mouth piece and trying on his left hook.  And now horrified that I will never have that chance.

Boston Corbett was 27 years old.  He went to high school and worked with my fiancee.  And he was my friend.

Rest in Peace, brother. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Oct 28, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 1, 2008)

.


----------

